# Boxes



## mewell (Aug 12, 2006)

I *was* going to coordinate a group buy on CSUSA's wooden boxes (shown here) but I have added several more craft shows to my schedule and don't see the time now. Nils has already told me we'd get 30% off on all wooden boxes if we purchase 100 or more. Is there any intrepid soul that wants to take this on?

Mark


----------



## Monty (Aug 12, 2006)

If they don't have to be wooden boxes, and there's enough intrest, I'l start another buy from Novel Box on the metal boxes pictured below 
This one's $1.59




This one's $1.80



and the cardboard ones. $0.50 




(edited to add prices)


----------



## mewell (Aug 12, 2006)

Monty - Since it is up to CSUSA, I've sent a note to Nils to find out about all boxes or just wooden ones.

Thanks,
Mark

Duh [:I] - Now that I've re-read your note I see that you are talking about Novel's boxes, not JUST CSUSA's ... Oh well, we'll see what Nils says anyway!


----------



## JimGo (Aug 12, 2006)

Mannie,
I might need to order more of the cardboard boxes - please keep us informed if you decide to run a group buy.  Thanks!


----------



## Monty (Aug 12, 2006)

Jim, 
I can do one for the cardboard boxes any time there's enough intrest. Minimum order is 250 boxes. I like to do at least 500 to make it worth my time.


----------



## woodpens (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />Jim,
> I can do one for the cardboard boxes any time there's enough intrest. Minimum order is 250 boxes. I like to do at least 500 to make it worth my time.



Count me in for 100 if this moves forward. Thanks!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll take 25 of the $1.59 if you go ahead


----------



## MDWine (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm definitely interested in the cardboard boxes, at least 25, maybe more when the time comes.


----------



## mewell (Aug 14, 2006)

I heard from Nils - The 30% would apply to ALL CSUSA's boxes. He goes on to say:

"Pen Rolls, Velvet pen Bags, Pen Storage Cases and display stands are not included in this pricing."

So, if anyone is willing to take it on we could get 30% off of any CSUSA's boxes too.

Mark


----------



## blodal (Aug 14, 2006)

I am interested in 25-30 of the cardboard boxes.


----------



## Monty (Aug 14, 2006)

Mark, tell you what, if there's enough intrest to hit the 100 mark in the CSUSA boxes, I'll go ahead and do a buy on them also. I don't want any money right now until I know we will hit the minimum order. 
That being said here's the deal:

 <b>-CS USA Boxes-</b>
From the selection listed in Mark's first post, reply with which box and how many you want. When we get close to the 100 minimum, I'll set up a link for payment and get a rough figure for shipping and PayPal fees posted.

 <b>-NovelBoxes-</b>
From the selection listed in my first post, if you have not already indicated you would want some, reply with which box and how many you want. When we get close to the 500, I'll set up a link for payment and get a rough figure for shipping and PayPal fees posted.


----------



## philsaint (Aug 14, 2006)

I will take 50 of the cardboard and probably 25 of the $1.59.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll take 30 of the cardboard ones.


----------



## mrplace (Aug 14, 2006)

I will take 40 cardboards at $.50 and 10 of the $1.59 boxes.


----------



## angboy (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll take 30 of the cardboard boxes that are .50 each. Will we get to pick whether we want inserts for one or two pens? Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Monty (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />I'll take 30 of the cardboard boxes that are .50 each. Will we get to pick whether we want inserts for one or two pens? Thanks for doing this!


It will be as before where you order the single pen box. If you want a double pen insert, it will be $0.16 extra.

So far it look like there would be 300 of the cardboard boxes,and 60 of the $1.59 black metal boxes. No one has committed to any CSUSA boxes.


----------



## Boss302 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll take 100 cardboard boxes (75 singles and 25 doubles).  I'll pay whenever you're ready to process.  Thanks for taking this on.

Pat


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd take 40 of the $.50 boxes


----------



## cd18524 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll take 50 of the cardboard boxes and 10 of the $1.59 boxes.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## GregMuller (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll take 20 of the cardboard boxes.


----------



## easymoney (Aug 15, 2006)

Mannie,

Are the cardboard boxes available in both double and single?  I assume there's a elastic band to hold the pen.

I'd take 30 singles.


----------



## crashgtr (Aug 15, 2006)

Are we also putting an order in for the wooden boxes, for single pens? I would be interested in maple.


----------



## Monty (Aug 15, 2006)

quote]_Originally posted by easymoney_
<br />Mannie,

Are the cardboard boxes available in both double and single?  I assume there's a elastic band to hold the pen.

I'd take 30 singles.


[/quote]
 I will be ordering only the single pen boxes, but you will be able to order the double insert as extra and replace the single insert. In the past I've not been any where near the minimum of 250 of the double boxes to order them. And yes, there is an elastic band to hold the pens in.


----------



## Monty (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crashgtr_
> <br />Are we also putting an order in for the wooden boxes, for single pens? I would be interested in maple.


Email the Cat# and how many of the wooden boxes you want. If we get close to the 100 for the discount, I'll do a buy for them also.


----------



## Monty (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm starting a new topic for the pen box buy here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=18
It will make it easier to make updates. I will no longer check this topic for pen box orders. If you indicated you want to order boxes, please check out the new topic.


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 2, 2006)

Monty,
I appreciate this.  I'm hoping to start with one or two shows a year and the boxes will be a nice thing to send my pens home in.  I'd like 40 singles.  I'll have the stands soon too.  Things are looking up (If I can just keep my dog alive for a few more years--cancer).
Thank you,
Rob


----------



## Monty (Sep 2, 2006)

Rob,
PM sent.


----------



## elody21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Monty, Is it too late to get some boxes? If not I would like 40 cardboard singles. Let me know thanks. Alice


----------

